
UK Prime Minister reportedly authorized Guardian hard drive destruction - kdforf
http://picktoread.com/uk-prime-minister-david-cameron-reportedly-authorized-guardian-hard-drive-destruction/
======
harrytuttle
"you're using an outdated browser" I get on IE10/WP8 and the header.

What happened to web pages actually shifting fucking content rather than
pissing on people because they're not a member of the webkit club. Welcome to
2003 again people.

